

JSFeat: JavaScript Computer Vision Library - DanielRibeiro
http://inspirit.github.com/jsfeat/

======
adam-a
The Lukas Canade optical flow demo is really cool [0]. Stick blobs to your
face and they track around in the same spot.

[0] <http://inspirit.github.com/jsfeat/sample_oflow_lk.html>

~~~
cfqycwz
I can't stop staring at the edge detection filter[0]. Very cool.

0: <http://inspirit.github.com/jsfeat/sample_canny_edge.html>

------
sravkum
I like image processing and cache pool feature in this JSFeat - really useful!

